# My collection with inventory and pictures (as of 7.28.05)



## jasper17 (May 8, 2005)

Still kind of small but I'm working on it - and this isn't including the stuff from D'Bohemia - haven't had time to lay everything out again.  Need to look into some alternate form of storage - my wee plastic bin is running out of space!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 8, 2005)

that is not small at all! looks like you got a good collection going!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 9, 2005)

omg look at all those eyeshadows i could depot!..mm i love depoting!!! lol sorry!


----------



## jasper17 (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_omg look at all those eyeshadows i could depot!..mm i love depoting!!! lol sorry!_

 
I *want* to depot them all - sloooowly working up it


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 5, 2005)

removing for dead links


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 12, 2005)

I should start a depotting class and I'll charge like a dollar per pot. That would be so fun AND I'd make money, PERFECT! LOL.


----------



## melony (Jun 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me the benefit of depotting? i am super clumsy and wondering if this is a good idea for me?


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_can anyone tell me the benefit of depotting? i am super clumsy and wondering if this is a good idea for me?_

 
The benefit is just that you get to put all your e/s in your pro pallet so they can be all together in one place. It saves a lot of room and time. You don't have to rummage through 15 eyeshadow pots because they will all be together in one spot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer it that way, but each person is different. Hope this helps!


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_can anyone tell me the benefit of depotting? i am super clumsy and wondering if this is a good idea for me?_

 
What pleasurekitten said and also then you take the empty containers back and for every 6, you get a lipstick.  I *want* to do it but I'm lazy - eventually


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_I should start a depotting class and I'll charge like a dollar per pot. That would be so fun AND I'd make money, PERFECT! LOL._

 
I would definitely be there - I have this irrational fear of wrecking all my shadows.  Couple that with laziness and I would gladly give someone some money to do it, heh =)


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adding in some goodies from the CCO:

Hyperreal foundation (200)
Prep & Prime (light)
Vanilla pigment
Rose pigment
Blue Storm pigment

And Rebel Rock and Goldplay stuff:

Shimpagne Skinfinish
New Vegas Skinfinish
Antiestablishment e/s
Banshee e/s
Little Minx e/s
Indie Girl l/s
Blue pigment


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 24, 2005)

This has been a huge weekend in terms of blowing cash on MAC, heh.

Adding in:

Afterparty Glitz Gloss
Oil Control Lotion
plain Lip conditioner in the pot
Eye makeup remover
Wipes
3 15-pan pallettes 
1 blush pallette


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 28, 2005)

*removing for dead links*

will come back with pics when i can


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 29, 2005)

jeez girl! thats quite a collection! major props for all those pigments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanneran* 
_jeez girl! thats quite a collection! major props for all those pigments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good_

 
Thanks =)


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 30, 2005)

Adding in:

Phloof!
Antiqued
Embark
Chacoal Brown

Studio Fix 

Beaux lustreglass


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Aug 5, 2005)

cool stuff!!!
say it isnt small!!!!!!


----------



## user4 (Aug 5, 2005)

im jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* 
_cool stuff!!!
say it isnt small!!!!!!_

 
heh, thanks - it's definitely not small anymore!!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_im jealous!!!!!!!_

 
 8) 

you'll get there!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

oh fun! i want your lip stuff~


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks =)

adding in one small item for now:

prolongwear in clingpeach - i kinda actually really like this stuff!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 26, 2005)

Adding in:

Poetic License lipglass (love this!)
Inventive Eyes quad
Free to Be Quad


----------

